# Best looking Tetra?



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

What's your sexiest and most favorite looking Tetra??? Go!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Love all the ones I have had but Congo tetras have to be the most beautiful.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm fond of most of my tetras. I've got regular emperor, rummy nose, black neon, and serpae tetras (not all in the same tank). I really like the red of the serpaes in contrast to the plants. The rummy noses are cool, because they school (my morning rhyme). I'd love to have a larger group of the black neons, and I think the emperors think they are cichlids because they are in a tank with juvenile Pelviachromis pulchers and they like to spar with them for the food!


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope at least one of these Emperor Tetra we have here in the tank will someday grow up to look as classy as this male one:


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

+1 for Congo tetras

They really develop some great color and the fin shape is unmatched. They have a certain elegance when watching them swim among other fish in the tank.


----------



## brittie1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have several species (including some of the popular ones like Cardinals), but the ones that have been a pleasant surprise are my Penguin tetras. They seem to be an often overlooked and underrated species, but I think they're fun. They have comical personalities and antics, and their swimming style is a little unique...more head up and tail pointed slightly down...they also do this when hovering in one spot, preferably in front of the outflow nozzle. Their black stripe is very nicely defined with irridescent scales on either side, and they make an unexpected impact when they shoal and swim across the length of the tank.


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome!  I've always actually wanted to keep Congo's and Emperor's for the longest time. though I've never found any locally. I've never really checked put penguins though... But my all time favorite had to be the black phantom. The males look amazing when they spar  Though, most pics don't do them justice


----------



## scokaw (Feb 21, 2012)

Rainbow Emperor Tetra (Nematobrycon Lacortei) has got to be my favorite. Most pictures don't do them any justice.

Although a huge school of Neon's or Cardinal's are hard to beat. Had a school of about 100 neon's in a 75g. That was a cool tank to relax in front of with a beer in hand.


----------



## Rene02 (Aug 1, 2012)

Searchlights said:


> What's your sexiest and most favorite looking Tetra??? Go!


My top three (I can't choose one lol) have got to be rummynose tetras, penguin tetras, and black phantom tetras


----------



## Rene02 (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha, it appears people have similar taste to me!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Black Morpho Tetra are my favorite to look at but they are pretty shy.


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

Black Skirt or Neon Tetras are my personal favorite, wont set up a tank without then!


----------



## Jojoba (May 8, 2013)

Personally I love Serpae tetras. If you have one of those pink colored grow lights turned on, then feed them. Watch out, because in about five minutes you're gonna have some unbelievable reds, they look great under my 7000K LEDs now, but wow do those pink lights make them look good. Closely following them are cardinal tetras.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Call me boring but I love the average Neon Tetras, I've got a school of 20 sum and they really set off the tank, great contrast to all the green plants.


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I just found some new favs


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Diamond tetras.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

Ember tetras! They're like little copper nuggets in the water. And they're hardy, I've had so many mistakes in my 10 gallon and the one tetra has managed to live through all of it. Definitely my favorite. 
P.S Not my picture


----------



## brittie1 (Feb 28, 2013)

OVT said:


> Diamond tetras.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Love those too! Flashy, and even though they're the largest and most active tetras in my tank, they've never once nipped or antagonized any of the other tankmates. They also spawned only a week or so after I got them.


----------



## Rene02 (Aug 1, 2012)

Searchlights said:


> I think I just found some new favs


What species is that? They're quite nice


----------



## scokaw (Feb 21, 2012)

Are those Hyphessobrycon frankei?


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

Its a Hyphessobrycon species, but I'm not quite sure of the exact name. apparently its quite new to the hobby. I found it under the name Imperial Blue Rainbow Tetra.


----------



## Husky (May 12, 2013)

Favourites are Cardinals and Rummynoses


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

I've only kept Cardinals and I love them. Their vibrant colors are unbeatable. They have a reputation for being fickle, but I haven't had any issues.
Looking for tankmates for mine, thinking about Black Phantoms or Black Neons...any feedback?


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

congos


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

I am LOVING mt Ember Tetras! If I were to get a bigger tank Rummy Nosed would be next on my list!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd say Congo tetras.

This is my personal favorite Congo tetra in the tank amongst others. He is by far my most colorful one I have ever kept with a lot of orange. roud:


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I feel like there are way too many tetras for me to say what my favorite is without dividing it into larger tetras, medium, and small

Larger, I'd say congo's. I want them pretty badly and they just have the presence about themselves with their flowing fins and their iridescence.

Medium, I'd have to say Black Skirts, I feel they are under appreciated and can look quiet handsome when done correctly. I kind of want to do a tank one day of the white variation alongside some white angels and white cories, in a black bottom black backed tank filled with solid colored plants.

Small, I'd go cardinal tetra. They seem classic and their bright colors can fit in almost anywhere.


----------



## elegysanft (Feb 3, 2013)

I like Congo, Lemon, and Diamond tetras


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

We have cardinal, phantom, and black skirt. The phantoms developed a nice reddish tinge to their fins/mouths, looks quite nice. (I looked it up...apparently this is normal...?)

Lots of cardinals is my fav...then congoes.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I like lemon and cardinal tetras. The yellow body with the red eyes is devious but nice still and cardinals seem to be the staple, but I still think they are great!


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

crazymittens said:


> We have cardinal, phantom, and black skirt. The phantoms developed a nice reddish tinge to their fins/mouths, looks quite nice. (I looked it up...apparently this is normal...?)
> 
> Lots of cardinals is my fav...then congoes.


My female phantoms turned red on the fins. But the males stay silver and black. Sometimes completely black when they try to impress the ladies


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Searchlights said:


> My female phantoms turned red on the fins. But the males stay silver and black. Sometimes completely black when they try to impress the ladies


Ahhh, I'll have to check and see if they're male or female! Guess I have pretty much all females... Cool! roud:


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

bleeding heart tetras!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Oh, let me out in another cool tetra.

Candy Cane tetras are awesome, and so are silver dollars, in a big non planted tank of course lol


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> Oh, let me out in another cool tetra.
> 
> Candy Cane tetras are awesome, and so are silver dollars, in a big non planted tank of course lol


If I ever got into big oddball tanks, I'd have to get a vampire tetra. Those guys look vicious lol. But I could never get in to big tanks like that tho. I don't have the heart to use "feeder" fish. :/


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Big fish dont always need to eat feeders...


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Husky said:


> Favourites are Cardinals and Rummynoses


I second that, they are definitely my favorites of all tetras I've kept. Congos are next up on my list of tetras to own though.


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

Searchlights said:


> My female phantoms turned red on the fins. But the males stay silver and black. Sometimes completely black when they try to impress the ladies


I just added Black Phantoms to my Cardinals and I think they really complement each other well. Now what 3rd type of Tetras will really set it all off? Lemon Tetras?


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Neon Tetras, those fish can take anything you throw at them.


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> Big fish dont always need to eat feeders...


That's true, but I've heard that alot of oddball fish are wild caught and are very picky eaters  my friend has a school of piranha and they refuse to eat anything but live food.


----------



## Searchlights (Apr 26, 2013)

Cannonbolt said:


> I just added Black Phantoms to my Cardinals and I think they really complement each other well. Now what 3rd type of Tetras will really set it all off? Lemon Tetras?


I personally have neons, black phantoms, and black neons in a 40 and they all look great together . though my phantoms don't school very much


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Cardinals, especially in a dim lit tank with lots of big plants, and black substrate.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

African: Congos, definitely. South American: Cardinals, followed closely by every Hyphessobrycon, Hemigrammus, Nematobrycon & Moenkhausia species. Too many wonderful species to play favorites.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got black and white skirt, neon, albino neon, black neon, black emperor, glow light, blind cave, and bleeding heart. I think the black neon are my favorite. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

Neon tetras look great, but are a little too small for me so Black Neons are my favorite in terms of Neons because they get to about 1.5-2 inches.
But, if i had to chose a favorite tetra then i would say the Long Finned Black Skirt Tetra.


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone here keep Lemon Tetras? I think they are so neat! Someday in a year or so when the basement is redone and I can set up a big tank I tho I I will be going with either lemons or rummy nosed tetras.


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

My favorite would be the Black Phantom Tetra. They look beautiful in a planted tank. And the best part is when you got a group of them, they do mock-fights. This exercise has always been fun and interesting to watch.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Black morpho/weitzmani tetra.


----------



## EddyBearr (May 28, 2013)

Neon or Cardinal tetra.

Neon Tetra is definitely better than Cardinal simply because you can have more Neons than Cardinals.


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 5 serpae tetras and they look pretty awesome with the right coloring (not my pic)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Congo Tetras are amazing, so are those candy came tetras, but I've always wanted to try emperor tetras.

Ember tetras are pretty nice too.


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

tripleDot said:


> My favorite would be the Black Phantom Tetra. They look beautiful in a planted tank. And the best part is when you got a group of them, they do mock-fights. This exercise has always been fun and interesting to watch.


These get pretty intense and not so-mock-like sometimes, especially around feeding. 
Has anyone kept Black Phantoms with Emperors (Cardinals would be in there too)?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cardinals and green neons. Cardinals for dim tanks and green neons for bright tanks. Neons are what got me into fish keeping in the first place but I'm more fond if their relatives now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Cardinals and green neons. Cardinals for dim tanks and green neons for bright tanks. Neons are what got me into fish keeping in the first place but I'm more fond if their relatives now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really want a few green neons for my 5.5. They stay smaller than cardinals right?


----------



## Clownloach123 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would have to go with either the Congo Tetra or the Black Phantom tetra.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

HybridHerp said:


> I really want a few green neons for my 5.5. They stay smaller than cardinals right?


Yeah they stay pretty small. A small school would be fine in that tank.


----------



## grundsau (Dec 26, 2013)

Crenuchus spilurus https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1422561536_589b20cd0f221cbfdcb0fa327e074a04


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

I gotta give it to the glow light tetra! That brilliant orange laserbeam on the side is just way too cool in a dark tank.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Von rios and golden pristellas are my favs. I have always wanted to try diamond tetras but have not yet.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tiptop said:


> I gotta give it to the glow light tetra! That brilliant orange laserbeam on the side is just wuay too cool in a dark tank.


I was looking for a school of tetras for my tank but was having a hard time deciding online. Thought maybe candy-canes.

Once I walked into the LFS and saw the glowlights I was sold.
These guys are really nice in person. Understated but eye-catching.

I think some of the fancier tetras look too busy in a school.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I couldn't pick one.

There so many I'm like just glad we have so many choices.

I haven't had them all but my long fin red serpa are pretty cool. I had them for about 2 years and there as big as there going to get and they have kept all there color and give no one else in the tank a problem.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

have to vote diamonds. here's one of mine


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ember tetras are my favorite, but Von Rio tetras are a very close 2nd place, and serpaes are for sure 3rd. My list could go on and on...


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Emperor Tetra


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hemigrammus ulreyi, the Broken-line Tetra










I've only been able to find these one time, but they look amazing in a planted tank


----------

